# March Madness Package?



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

59.00 is a little steep..... I thought I got a discount since I had it last year..... oh well, guess I want get it this year..... If it's going to be 59.00, they shouldn't black out any games.....


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

shy007 said:


> 59.00 is a little steep..... I thought I got a discount since I had it last year..... oh well, guess I want get it this year..... If it's going to be 59.00, they shouldn't black out any games.....


$59 is way too steep, considering the college basketball package is only $99 ($89 early bird). I think $39 should be about right. Oh well. Guess it is still Directv exclusive I imagine. Maybe I will get lucky and wral will carry those games on their digital channels. Might get lucky there.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

i payed for the march madness package on last months bill already. i've had it ever since they came out with mega march madness and i remember when it first started it was only $39


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

shy007 said:


> If it's going to be 59.00, they shouldn't black out any games.....


Don't count on any games not being blacked out; from the D* website:



> Q: Which games are affected by blackouts?
> A: Games broadcast by your local CBS affiliate cannot be viewed with this subscription. Check local listings for games available on CBS in your local area.


At the bottom, in the "fine print":



> CBS is an Official NCAA® Broadcast Rightsholder.


Welcome the world of blackouts...


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

But with the way that CBS switches around between games in the first two rounds (unless a local team is being shown), I don't see how they can blackout anything.

Sounds like another decent package made worthless by blackouts.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Too bad you can't order PPV for one specific game during the madness. I know, I know, some millionaire would lose money.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

- Your local CBS station picks the games that are of the most interest in your area. As long as they stick to the plan, you are fine, with the MMM package having the other games and your local CBS having the other one. The problem occurs when your local CBS starts switching around from blowouts. This can result in your being blacked out of a game not on your local CBS station. 

- Many CBS stations are showing all the games, for free, on their digital signals. WRAL's website says that they will be among those doing so.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've never had trouble with the package. The blackouts are a none issue. The package was a better deal a couple years ago when it was $39, but its still the most fun I have all year. 

I've never not been able to view a game with the package. Switching to the local CBS station is no problem. :shrug:


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

sikma said:


> Too bad you can't order PPV for one specific game during the madness. I know, I know, some millionaire would lose money.


Well, if you're interested in a game in the first 3 rounds, call D* and see if they don't offer a ppv option? It's widely known that depending on how long you've been with D*, you may be able to get the HD ird for $99, yet they don't "advertise" that option. As for the other rounds, start a campaign to get CBS to offer a ppv option.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

SamC said:


> - Your local CBS station picks the games that are of the most interest in your area. As long as they stick to the plan, you are fine, with the MMM package having the other games and your local CBS having the other one. The problem occurs when your local CBS starts switching around from blowouts. This can result in your being blacked out of a game not on your local CBS station.
> 
> - Many CBS stations are showing all the games, for free, on their digital signals. WRAL's website says that they will be among those doing so.


Ah, you are right, WRAL waited till late to put up a notice that they will be broadcasting the games. Although it looks like when they will be multicasting 4 channels, they will not be showing an HD signal. Oh well, that is a decent tradeoff to be able to watch any game I want. Here is the link for wral.

WRAL


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Is anyone streaming the games on the web?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

James_F said:


> I've never had trouble with the package. The blackouts are a none issue. The package was a better deal a couple years ago when it was $39, but its still the most fun I have all year.
> 
> I've never not been able to view a game with the package. Switching to the local CBS station is no problem. :shrug:


So your local CBS has never switched away from the scheduled game, with the MM feed still blacked out? I've noticed that CBS switches around a *lot*, esp. during the first round - the only time they stick with a game is if it involves a local team.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

marko said:


> Ah, you are right, WRAL waited till late to put up a notice that they will be broadcasting the games. Although it looks like when they will be multicasting 4 channels, they will not be showing an HD signal. Oh well, that is a decent tradeoff to be able to watch any game I want. Here is the link for wral.
> 
> WRAL


Well, the beauty of owning 2 stations in one market, like say CBS WRAL and FOX WRAZ is that you can still run 3 sd channels on WRAL and then run the HD game feed on WRAZ at the same time. So we get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I hate when CBS starts switching around games. There has been some times during the tournament when CBS will switch and you are left watching another game you don't want to be seeing and being blacked out. I wish you could subscribe to the package and get all the games no matter if your local CBS station is carrying the same game or not. it's a pain sometimes.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

If my local CBS can show more then one game, I think (my opinion) Directv should lift the blackout rule..... It seems like the cable companies get a little better treatment then the satellite companies...... I have not bought the MM Package but I'm still debating it..... I took the renewal off and the lady at directv said I hurt my chances of getting the MM Package for a discount..... My question was what happend to my discount this year..... She said you got me on that one..... I hate the local cable but their packages are getting a little better then satellite...... I hope something changes in the near future......

Check out the link of my local CBS..... http://www.wltx.com/sports/sports.asp?storyid=17038


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> So your local CBS has never switched away from the scheduled game, with the MM feed still blacked out? I've noticed that CBS switches around a *lot*, esp. during the first round - the only time they stick with a game is if it involves a local team.


Could just be the teams I care about don't get on my local CBS. :shrug: I've seen the blackout screen, its never been an issue for me.

That said, I do wish I'd get all the games rather than having to find one on my local CBS. :shrug:


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

All games of the first 3 rounds are available in streaming video for $10.00 from ncaasports.com


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

sikma said:


> Too bad you can't order PPV for one specific game during the madness. I know, I know, some millionaire would lose money.


You can, it's $24.95


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

splish said:


> All games of the first 3 rounds are available in streaming video for $10.00 from ncaasports.com


Unfortunately (from the NCAA website) "*Games broadcast by your local CBS affiliate are not available for live viewing. Please check local listings for games televised on CBS in your local area.". So again, if I want to watch a Kentucky game that the local CBS is scheduled to air, but the local decides at halftime that the Kansas game is better and switches, I am f****d.

No thanks, NCAA, you aren't getting my money. (And this applies to the Madness package on D* as well.)


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

DJSix said:


> Well, if you're interested in a game in the first 3 rounds, call D* and see if they don't offer a ppv option? It's widely known that depending on how long you've been with D*, you may be able to get the HD ird for $99, yet they don't "advertise" that option. As for the other rounds, start a campaign to get CBS to offer a ppv option.


Unfortunately I have E*


----------



## bradh399 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd think Duluth CBS Affiliate: KDLH-TV (Channel 3) and 
KDLH-DT should air the first 3 rounds of the 2005 NCAA Basketball Tournament to Digital Cable Subscribers in the Duluth-Superior Area. 

If and when it happens KDLH-TV (Channel 3) to air the primary game of local interest while KDLH-DT
will use its multiple-channel capabilities to carry the remaining
games taking place at any given time.

Do you think multicast coverage of the NCAA Basketball Tournament to Digital Cable Subscribers in the Duluth-Superior area will happen next year?


----------

